# Prepending Distribution Name or string to subject line in emails



## econdriak (May 13, 2002)

I have a couple of distribution groups set up and when an email is sent to those distribution groups, I would like to prepend the subject line with a description that helps the memebers know what it is about.

ie.
From: [email protected]
Subject: [GROUPNAME] this is an email subject

I am running Windows SBS 2003. Any help is appreciated


----------



## digitalsatori (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi econdriak,

As far as I can tell, SBS/Exchange 2003 doesn't have Transport Rules, unfortunately, and I think that would have been the easiest way to do this. Transport rules would allow you to manipulate all email at the server level, similarly to how Outlook has its Rules and Alerts feature. Exchange 2007 has Transport Rules, just in case you were looking for a reason to upgrade. 

As a workaround, you can always use a third-party (such as Yahoo! groups) to create a mailing list that will automatically allow you to prefix your messages. Otherwise, you could create a toolbar button that will fill in the subject field using an email template, but that's choppy and would depend on your users clicking a different button to send a message to the group. A post on AllExperts has a method to do this: http://en.allexperts.com/q/Microsoft-Outlook-1541/Outlook-Exchange-auto-prefix.htm

If you have Exchange 2007, however, MSExchange.org has a good article about Transport Rules: http://www.msexchange.org/tutorials/Transport-Rules-Exchange-Server-2007.html

HTH!
--- Russ


----------

